# Second Aquarium



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi







this is my second aquarium guys and there is oscar and synodontis inside..they are not friends..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice i have always had a soft spot for oscars and always have 1... they were the inspiration to keeping fish when i saw one in my fish tank at school

looking great... love the syno


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

nice lookin oscar!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice







that green substrate is crazy looking but kind of cool lol


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys







I love oscars and the red tiger is the best looking oscar for me..I put 15 columbian tetras in his aquarium and still he wants frozen fish,I don t know why..two days ago in pet shop I saw 2 large great looking red tiger oscars and i love them..the price was 50$ for one and they sell them together and i think that is great..



His Majesty said:


> nice i have always had a soft spot for oscars and always have 1... they were the inspiration to keeping fish when i saw one in my fish tank at school
> 
> looking great... love the syno


thanks..I have to take that syno out from that aquariumor he is gonna be dead soon..


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking good man! I put a syno in my South American tank about a month ago along with 3 lrg clown loaches. They are doing great so far and my flower horn doesnt bother them.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Avatar~God said:


> Looking good man! I put a syno in my South American tank about a month ago along with 3 lrg clown loaches. They are doing great so far and my flower horn doesnt bother them.


thanks mate







yeah but my oscar(donnie brasco)is a real gangsta







poor syno







do you have a picture of flowerhorn?I like that fish they also get big,right?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lorteti hr said:


> Looking good man! I put a syno in my South American tank about a month ago along with 3 lrg clown loaches. They are doing great so far and my flower horn doesnt bother them.


thanks mate







yeah but my oscar(donnie brasco)is a real gangsta







poor syno







do you have a picture of flowerhorn?I like that fish they also get big,right?
[/quote]

I dont have a picture on my lap top but I'll post some pictures this weekend sometime.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

badass little oscar


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Central said:


> badass little oscar


thanks mate


----------

